# TCS India Expat In Germany



## rkumar1206

I am TCS India Employee and travelling to Germany for long term deputation . Looking for someone from TCS India in Germany .. Just wanted to seek some help to plan my travel better.

Best Regards


----------



## aninguh

rkumar1206 said:


> I am TCS India Employee and travelling to Germany for long term deputation . Looking for someone from TCS India in Germany .. Just wanted to seek some help to plan my travel better.
> 
> Best Regards




How can I help you ?


----------



## rkumar1206

Hi Aninguh . Thanks for the response . How can I search the apartment for me & family (Me, Wife & 1.5yrs old Son) in Frankfurt area .

What is average rent for both furnished and unfurnished apartment ?

Best Regards


----------

